# pair of parlor rolling pigeons need home chicago



## Jimmy2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

Daughter got pair of parlor rolling pigeons then moved out. The need a new home. 
Thank you
[email protected]om.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for the Pair! They are in excellent health and condition and
They are beautiful, especially the Hen! 
Ever since i was in grade school (50 years ago) I have always wanted to try my hand at Parlor Rollers..
And yes they do Roll! I have always thought they would be great for a beginner that can not have flyers, but wants performance of some kind.
It was very kind of you to bring them over also. THANKS AGAIN Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=581&pictureid=27318


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the Sweet Pair gifted to me...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the Cock Parlor Roller Gifted to me................


----------

